# I had a secret! VERY excited!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

For about two months now I have been working on and waiting for a full page, full colour ad in Poodle Variety Magazine. I wanted to do this to let other people see Journey, but also to honour her breeder. I did not want to post it anywhere, even though they sent me a proof, until the June/July issue was in the mail and online, which happened yesterday, so here it is...


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah! Congratulations! Cannot wait to get my copy in the mail! She is a beautiful bombshell!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations. She's stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

How nice! Of course she is amazing, but I also really like the way you laid out the ad and your light-hearted and upbeat approach. Very nice!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks great! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!


Lovely ad.


This PV should be quite colorful. Terry's BB and Grace's Lola and my Brees all had placements at PCA and have ads.

Angie also put Grace in with a nice win from a Specialty.

Now I'm off to the mail to see if it happens to be there! 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA...have you looked at the online edition? There are tons of Poodles of colour in this issue. Along with the reds and apricots, there are some stunning silvers too. My crush...Bill from Marquis Diamond has a double page spread! A little slice of Heaven! There are some great letters too in support of sporting clips in the show ring.

Now I have to save my pennies, beginning now, for the 2014 red/apricot issue!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

My last name makes me wait. I was always at the back of the line in school and it remains so in mailings.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

POOP! Well, my maiden name was Ambeault, so in school, I was usually the first to get a needle or check up by the dental hygenist, so there are benefits in starting with a W! LOL!

But I think the online version became available to all subscribers yesterday.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Huge congratulations Arreau! She is a beauty!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful! Journey is stunning as always, and the ad was wonderfully sweet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful ad! I can't wait for my issue to arrive in the mail!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The finished product looks so lovely. You did a great job with the ad. Journey of course looks lovely. Congrats


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all very much! It was so much fun doing this, and I knew the photos and song lyrics I wanted in the ad, and how I wanted it set up. But, I must say, the people at Poodle Variety were an incredible help and came up with the background and did the final set-up. From the proof to the finished product, we only had to make one tiny change. Very professional and very kind!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful ad! Class with Sass!!!.........YUP! That's Journey, for sure!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So cool!! Beautiful Journey!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful Cherie and what a nice tribute to her breeder. Best of luck with her, she is truly beautiful! Is she coming to the states in the future?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That's great! Didn't I say that she should be a model !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Beautiful Cherie and what a nice tribute to her breeder. Best of luck with her, she is truly beautiful! Is she coming to the states in the future?


We are not sure yet, so we are not clipping her down until I know I will not regret the big haircut. We are hoping someone will come forward and back an American show career, but also know that the demands of a backer could be something I am not willing to agree to. So for now, it is still up in the air. If she does not come to the US, she will be working toward Rally and Obedience titles. She is a pleaser and loves to make me smile, so I think she could do very well in performance events.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow ! She has it all.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wonderful add...love the lyrics to that song. How appropriate! Such a gorgeous dog! Congrats!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats! Your photos and poodles are absolutely outstanding, beautiful and I'm just speechless.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I received my Poodle Variety yesterday. Journey and NOLA's boy are even nicer in the hardcopy! I love that magazine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone...so much!

Outwest...I agree! I am loving NOLA's Brees! He is a handsome dude. Love his gorgeouse square body and loooong neck. I was so excited flipping through my issue- it arrived yesterday. I have never done anything like this and just opted on the next issue after Journey became a champion and am terribly fortunate that it turned out to be the PCA issue and one of the largest in 
PV's history!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Now I am going to tell you something that may sound like I made it up, but I did NOT!!

My mother lives with me as you may or may not know. She is a poodle lover and the one who had standards while I was growing up. On my way out to work she asked for the Poodle Variety magazine. I gave it to her. She reads it from cover to cover every issue. When I got home she said, "I am so disappointed in those winning poodles!" I said, "What?! That's the PCA issue! Those are the best of the best!" She said, "I don't care. Too many of them don't have enough muzzle or their eyes are squinty or their faces are too refined. Too many don't have any muscles. There were only three poodles in all that magazine that had the bodies I like plus I felt a connection, intelligence and personality." My mother is a bit eccentric. I asked her which ones. She had bookmarked the pages to show me. LOL *One was Journey!! *

She continued, "I am not a fan off this color [sorry Cherie], but THIS poodle has intelligence and personality. I can see it in her large black eyes. Look at her body. Too bad she is in Canada...you could have called and asked about a puppy from her, but a black one, of course." [I am pretty sure I got the conversation right]. Then I had to tell her all about how I chatted with you on line, etc.  

My mother is 80 years old and may not be a red/apricot fan, but she knows her poodles.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Now I am going to tell you something that may sound like I made it up, but I did NOT!!
> 
> My mother lives with me as you may or may not know. She is a poodle lover and the one who had standards while I was growing up. On my way out to work she asked for the Poodle Variety magazine. I gave it to her. She reads it from cover to cover every issue. When I got home she said, "I am so disappointed in those winning poodles!" I said, "What?! That's the PCA issue! Those are the best of the best!" She said, "I don't care. Too many of them don't have enough muzzle or their eyes are squinty or their faces are too refined. Too many don't have any muscles. There were only three poodles in all that magazine that had the bodies I like plus I felt a connection, intelligence and personality." My mother is a bit eccentric. I asked her which ones. She had bookmarked the pages to show me. LOL *One was Journey!! *
> 
> ...


Tell your Mom she is totally forgiven for not being a fan of the reds. They are not everyone's cup of tea. That is so cool. Please tell your Mom thank you from me and from journey. And thank yOU for sharing. I appreciate hearing things like that!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I had to share since she had picked her out of the magazine. The other two who she liked were black. I liked quite a number of the poodles myself.  I would be happy to take any of them home. LOL


----------

